# How long does Flick stay on your island?



## nyanicat (Mar 30, 2020)

I have Flick on my island today, and I would like to sell to him later at night when I am playing the most, but I just wanted to know if he stays on the island all day? Thank you!


----------



## kittenpoof (Mar 30, 2020)

*flick stays til 5am the next day!*



nyanicat said:


> I have Flick on my island today, and I would like to sell to him later at night when I am playing the most, but I just wanted to know if he stays on the island all day? Thank you!


not sure if you know this already lol, but when I asked he said he'd be on my island til 5am tomorrow.


----------



## meo (Mar 30, 2020)

He stays for the day.


----------



## nyanicat (Mar 30, 2020)

kittenpoof said:


> not sure if you know this already lol, but when I asked he said he'd be on my island til 5am tomorrow.



I actually didn't know, I must have missed it if he did say it. But thank you for letting me know!

- - - Post Merge - - -



melsi said:


> He stays for the day.



Thank you!


----------



## rustfour (Mar 30, 2020)

kittenpoof said:


> not sure if you know this already lol, but when I asked he said he'd be on my island til 5am tomorrow.



Confirmed, all day (meaning until 5 am the next day).


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 30, 2020)

He should tell you when you first meet him that he'll be there until 5am


----------

